# Primavera Contract Manager



## وليد سليمان علي (11 أبريل 2010)

primavera


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (11 أبريل 2010)

Primavera


----------



## ahmed_2006 (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً ....

فيــــن باقي الاجزاء................؟


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (18 أبريل 2010)

لمن يرغب بأي سؤال عن الــ Primavera contract manager يمكنه وضع سؤاله من خلال هذه المشاركة وسيتم الرد عليه إن شاء الله


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 أبريل 2010)

زميلنا وليد
نرجو المساعدة في تأمين آخر إصدار من هذا البرنامج الممتاز فعلا، حاولت الحصول على آخر إصدار فلم أوفق


----------



## gamil_13 (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء معرفة طرية تسطيب Primavera contract manager 13 حيث اتوقف عند طلب كلمة السر واسم المستخدم


----------



## الصناعي قمه (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (19 أبريل 2010)

إلي ألاخ عبد الرحمن احب ان اوضح ان اخر اصدار من Contract manager هو CM13 ويمكن الحصول عليه من خلال Oracle® E-Delivery Web site من خلال هذا الرابط http://edelivery.oracle.com/


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (19 أبريل 2010)

لمعرفة كيفية تحميل CM13 علي جهازك يمكنك الاطلاع علي الملف المرفق والخاص بطريقة انزال البرنامج علي قاعدة بيانات إس كيو إل أو أوركل.
يرجي من الاخ gmail_13 توضيح ما هو الاسم وكلمة السر المراد معرفتهم فإذا كان المراد معرفة الاسم وكلمة السر لقاعدة البيانات اثناء التنزيل فالأسم هو : sa وكلمة السر : sa


----------



## محمد مطر (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم، قمت بتحميل البرنامج من الموقع الذي ذكرته، وأرجو أن تضع لنا شرحاً باللغة العربية لكيفية تحميل البرنامج، حيث أنه عند أحد مراحل التحميل وبعد اختيار Stand-alone تظهر الرسالة التالية التي تفيد بأنه يجب أن أكون قد نصبت أحد البرنامجين المذكورين.





علما أنني قد حملت Weblogic بعد نقر التالي يسألني عن Jboss سيرفر، لا أعلم من أين آتي به، ثم أنقر التالي، فتأتي الرسالة التالية....




أرجو التكرم بالرد وشكراً لك....


----------



## gamil_13 (19 أبريل 2010)

نعم كلمة السر عند تنزيل قاعدة البيانات
عنديMSQL الخاص بالبريمافيرا - أرجومعرفة خطوات تنزيل ال contract manager وعمل قاعدة بيانات وربطها بالبريمافيرا


----------



## gamil_13 (19 أبريل 2010)

اخي وليد أرجو معرفة الفرق بين primavera contract manager و primavera contract


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (24 أبريل 2010)

اثناء تحميل البرنامج قم باختيار jboss وللحصول عليه قم بالدخول علي موقع java.com وقم بتحميل الاصدار jboss-5.0.1.GA وهذا يكون لاصدار CM13 وضع هذا الملف الذي تم اختياره علي /:C


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (24 أبريل 2010)

يرجي من الآخ gmail_13 الاطلاع علي الملف المرفق الذي كنت وضعته سابقا والخاص بتزيل البرنامج علي قاعدة بيانات اس كيو ال


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (24 أبريل 2010)

برنامج Primavera contract manager باختصار هو عبارة عن برنامج لادارة جميع الوثائق الخاصة بالمشروع سواء هذه الوثائق عبارة عن رسومات اثناء مرحلة التصميم وكذلك ادارة مراسلات المشروع الصادرة والواردة ويقوم بعمل تحليل للتكلفة وايضا يقوم بعمل ادارة شاملة لجميع المواد الموردة للموقع والذي يتميز به البرنامج عن اي برنامج اخر انه يقوم بعمل ربط بين جميع الامور السابقة واظهارها في شكل تقارير باسلوب سهل وبسيط اما عن برنامج Primavera Contract فلم اقوم بالعمل عليه ولكن يمكنك بالاطلاع عليه من خلال موقع اوركل.


----------



## gamil_13 (24 أبريل 2010)

اخي وليد هل يمكن تحميل ملف يشرح طريقة التسطيب بالصور


----------



## gamil_13 (24 أبريل 2010)

اخي وليد ارجو وضع رابط لتحميل ال jboss5 حيث لم اتمكن من تحميله من موقع جافا


----------



## مخطط للنجاح (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مطر (24 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الكريم، هل يمكن أن تضع رابط مباشر لتحميل jboss-5.0.1.GA حيث دخلت موقع جافا وبحثت عن البرنامج لكن لم أجده...
وإذا كان شرح مصور بالعربي يكون كفيت ووفيت...
وشكرا لك..


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (24 أبريل 2010)

يمكن تحميل ملف jboss من خلال الرابط التالي http://www.jboss.org/jbossas/downloads.html او من خلال الرابط http://sourceforge.net/projects/jboss/files/ وكما هو موضح بالصور المرفقة


----------



## gamil_13 (25 أبريل 2010)

شكراً اخي وليد ، تم تنزيل البرنامج والحمد لله 
ولكن عند فتح Primavera contract manager يطلب اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر عند وضع exp في الخانتين لا يقبل، فما هواسم المستخدم وكلمة السر؟


----------



## محمد مطر (25 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الكريم هل يمكن تحميل برنامج Jboss على أحد مواقع رفع الملفات.....
للأسف لم أستطع تحميله من أي من الموقعين السابقين :73::59:
وشكرا لك


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (26 أبريل 2010)

أخي gmail_13 اود ان اوضح ان CM13 يختلف عن باقي الاصدارات التي يكون الاسم وكلمة السر فيها هو exp
اما CM13 فيختلف حيث ان كلمة السر تكون في الحالة default لابد وان تحتوي علي حروف وارقام ولا تقل عن 8 حروف لذلك قم بالدخول علي الـ User الخاص بالـ Admin من خلال الرابط التالي 
http://localhost:Port Number/exponline/adminlogon.jsp
وقم بعمل New User من خلال User Accounts او قم بتغيير اي ضبط خاص بكلمة السر من خلال User Password Settings
ملاحظة. الـ default username وهو exp لشخص يدعي Steve Johnson لذلك يمكنك الدخول علي هذا الـ user وتغيير كلمة السر التي تختارها لكي تتمكن بالدخول الي النظام من خلال الاسم exp


----------



## gamil_13 (26 أبريل 2010)

اخي وليد الرابط لا يعمل ارجو كتابته مرة ثانية او اي طريقة اخري 

جزاك الله خيرا

جميل الدسوقي


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (27 أبريل 2010)

الآخ جميل من فضلك اكتب لي العنوان URL الخاص بصفحة البرنامج التي تظهر لك وتطلب منك كتابة Username و Password كما بالصورة المرفقة واسوف اقوم بالرد عليك ان شاء الله


----------



## gamil_13 (27 أبريل 2010)

اخي وليد العنوان هو http://localhost/exponline/logon.jsp

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (28 أبريل 2010)

اذا كانت صفحة البرنامج تفتح معك علي العنوان الذي ذكرته في الرسالة السابقة فقم بتغيير كلمة logon الي adminlogon وذلك للدخول علي الصفحة الخاصة بالـــ Adminstrator وسيصبح شكل العنوان كالتالي http://localhost/exponline/adminlogon.jsp وعند كتابة العنوان ستظهر لك صفحة تطلب منك كتابة الاسم وكلمة السر الخاصة بالــ Adminstrator فقم بكتابة التالي.
Username : EXPADMIN
Password : EXPADMIN


----------



## المهندس رشدي1 (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم،
ولكن هل النسخة المعروضة في موقع اوراكل هي نسخة مؤقتة. هل يوجد كراك.

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gamil_13 (28 أبريل 2010)

اخي وليد البرنامج يعطي رسالة خطأ كما في الصورة
ارجوالمساعدة


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (1 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم،
النسخة المعروضة في موقع اوراكل ليست نسخة مؤقتة لذلك لا يوجد لها كراك


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (1 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم gmail_13
لتفادي المشكلة المذكورة في الرسالة السابقة فقم بعمل Restart للــ Services الخاصة بالبرنامج وذلك كالتالي
1- اذهب الي قائمة Start ثم Control Panel
2- ثم قم باختيار Administrative Tools ستظهر لك مجموعة من الايقونات فقم باختيار Services
3- قم بفتح الــ Services ثم قم باختيار الـ Services الخاصة بالــ Cm13 وهي Primavera Contract Managment
4- قم بالضغط علي زر الفأرة الايمن واختار Restart
5- انتظر دقيقة او دقيقتين ثم قم بفتح البرنامج مرة اخري ستجده يعمل بإذن الله


----------



## gamil_13 (2 مايو 2010)

أخي وليد شكراً علي المعلومات القيمة، لكن بعد عمل الخطوات السابقة فإن البرنامج لا يفتح ويعطي مفس الرسالة


----------



## meero555 (4 مايو 2010)

اعتقد اني اواجه نفس المشكله رغم انى قرات مانيوال البرنامج جيد جدا ارجو من المهندس وليد افادتنا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام
كما ذكرتم في الرسالات السابقة انه بعد تنصيب البرنامج فانه لا يعمل معكم وتظهر رسالة تفيد ان هناك خطأ ما ومعني ذلك ان حدث هناك خطأ في تنصيب البرنامج لذلك اود ان اوضح انه عند تنصيب البرنامج يكون هناك نوعين النوع الاول هو Stand-alone User Installation وهذا النوع اذا قمت باختياره فإنه اتوماتيك يقوم بتنصيب قاعدة البيانات أوراكل ملحق بها قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالبرنامج.
اما النوع الثاني هو Web Server Installation وهذا النوع افضل ان تقوم باختياره ولكن قبل ان تقوم باختياره وهذه معلومة مهمة جدا لابد اولا ان تقوم بتنصيب قاعدة البيانات وذلك كالتالي.
1- قم بتنصيب برنامج إس كيو إل SQL علي جهازك وهذه هي المرحلة الاولي.
2- قم باختيار الملف dbsetup.bat وهذا الملف يكون داخل الاسطوانة الخاصة بالبرنامج داخل ملف database
3- سيظهر لك شاشة قم باختيار Installtion من Database Options وMicrosoft SQL Server من Server Type وقم بعمل Next في كل مرة حتي تقوم بتنصيب 2 databases واحدة للمستخدم واخري للـAdmin
وبذلك تكون انتهيت من تنصيب قواعد البيانات ثم بعد ذلك قم باختيار النوع الثاني وهو Web Server Installation وسيتم تنصيب البرنامج بنجاح ان شاء الله.


----------



## m_owies (8 يونيو 2010)

أخي وليد:
أولا أود أن أشكرك على روحك الايجابية للتعاون مع الجميع هنا فى المنتدي.
ثانيا: انتقلت للعمل مؤخرا فى وظيفة جديدة و أولى مهامي ستكون ادارة ومتابعة عقود تنفيذ مشروع انشاء أكثر من 750 وحدة سكنية فيلات ومباني ادارية حيث يشترك فى المشروع أكثر من 30 مقاول يتقاسمون العمل بالمشروع سويا المشروع سيبد أ خلال فترة قصيرة وبعد بحث وجدت ان انسب البرامج لادارة هذا الحجم من العقود وبما يشمله من الكثير من التفاصيل التعاقدية والتغييرات والمطالبات المتوقعة هو برنامج Primavera Contract Manager فوجدت فى مكتبة البرامج عندي نسخة قديمه من البرنامج وهى النسخة رقم 11b من البرنامج ولكن عند كل محاولة لتنصيب البرنامج يسألنى عن مكان SERIALNO DISKETTE OR CD وطبعا ليس عندي هذا الملف !
هل لي من نصيحة او مساعدة من طرفك للمساعدة فى حل تلك المشكلة أخي الكريم ؟
مرة أخري اشكرك على مساهماتك فى هذا الموضوع.


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (13 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم
لكي تتفادي ظهور هذه الرسالة اثناء تنصيب البرنامج يمكنك تنصيب اخر نسخة من البرنامج وهي CM13 ويمكنك تحميله من خلال Oracle® E-Delivery Web site من خلال هذا الرابط http://edelivery.oracle.com/ ولن تظهر لك الرسالة الخاصة بــ SERIALNO أثناء تحميل هذا ألإصدار.


----------



## الكرك (17 يوليو 2010)

أخي وليد مهما قلت لن أوفي حقك والزملاء للمعلومات الثرية التي ذكرت ولقد طبقتها كلها وكلها صحيحة 100%
بقى ات أتعلم كيف أربط ما بين p6v7 & cm13 بنفس قاعدة بيانات sql 
أرجو أن لاتبخلوا علي وان شاء الله سأقوم بتطبيقات عملية واقعية لانجاح هذا الحوار الفعال والفريد
مع الشكر


----------



## Jamal (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الكلام الطيب وانا والله لا استحق كل هذا الكلام
اما بالنسبة لعملية الربط بين p6v7 & cm13 فهي كالتالي.
1- قم بالذهاب للملف CMAdminConfig الذي بالمسار
C:\Program Files \ Oracle \ ContractManagement\ utility \ CMAdminConfig
2- قم بفتح هذا الملف ستظهر لك شاشة تطلب منك وضع الاسم وكلمة السر 
ضع الاسم : exp
وكلمة السر : sql
3-بعد كتابة الاسم وكلمة السر ستظهر لك الشاشة التي من خلالها يتم الربط بين البرنامجين وهي موضحة بالصورة المرفقة


----------



## mustafasas (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mnmr68 (20 يوليو 2010)

وليد سليمان علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الكلام الطيب وانا والله لا استحق كل هذا الكلام
> اما بالنسبة لعملية الربط بين p6v7 & cm13 فهي كالتالي.
> 1- قم بالذهاب للملف CMAdminConfig الذي بالمسار
> ...


 الاخ العزيز قمت بتحميل البرنامج و يعمل بنجاح علي ويندوز 7 و عند تطبيق الخطوات للربط بينة و بين بريمافيرا اوراكل 6 فير 7 و الذهاب الي المسار الذي ذكرتة اجد ملف cmaadminconfig و لكن هذا الملف عبارة عن تكست فايل و عند فتحة يفتح بالوورد باد و مكتوب بة سطرين الاعلي begin و الاسفل end فارجو دراسة المشكلة و هل هناك اي وشيلة اخري للربط مع بريمافيرا و شكرا لتعبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (20 يوليو 2010)

معذرة لجميع الاخوة نسيت ان اقول لكم ان في عملية الربط بين p6v7 & cm13 انه بعد فتح الملف CMAdminConfig
وهو عبارة عن folder ستجد بداخله ملف اسمه admincm وقم بقتح هذا الملف وهو الذي ستقوم منه بعملية الربط كما اشرت سابقا
اما بالنسبة للمشكلة الخاصة بالعضو mnmr68 والخاصة بأن الملف يفتح علي هيئة وورد باد انصحه قبل أن يفتح الملف يتأكد بأن extensions الخاص بالملف هو cmd وليس اي مسار اخر وشكل الملف سيكون كالتالي
(admincm.cmd)


----------



## saidelsayedab (20 يوليو 2010)

many thanks


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا وليد. اعتقد انك وليد من بروما اذا كنت فممكن متعرفنيش عشان انا كل المشاريع الاشتغلتها في جدة. تحياتي لمجهودك معانا.
انا هارفق ملف كان عندي لتصطيب j boos


----------



## mnmr68 (21 يوليو 2010)

وليد سليمان علي قال:


> معذرة لجميع الاخوة نسيت ان اقول لكم ان في عملية الربط بين p6v7 & cm13 انه بعد فتح الملف CMAdminConfig
> وهو عبارة عن folder ستجد بداخله ملف اسمه admincm وقم بقتح هذا الملف وهو الذي ستقوم منه بعملية الربط كما اشرت سابقا
> اما بالنسبة للمشكلة الخاصة بالعضو mnmr68 والخاصة بأن الملف يفتح علي هيئة وورد باد انصحه قبل أن يفتح الملف يتأكد بأن extensions الخاص بالملف هو cmd وليس اي مسار اخر وشكل الملف سيكون كالتالي
> (admincm.cmd)


 اخي العزيز لقد وجدت الملف و لكن عند كتابة اليوزر و الباسورد بعطي رسالة انهم خطا مع العلم اني ادخلت اليوزر exp و الباس sql و جربت اكثر من مرة فما سبب هذا الخطا و شكرا لك


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (24 يوليو 2010)

mnmr68 قال:


> اخي العزيز لقد وجدت الملف و لكن عند كتابة اليوزر و الباسورد بعطي رسالة انهم خطا مع العلم اني ادخلت اليوزر exp و الباس sql و جربت اكثر من مرة فما سبب هذا الخطا و شكرا لك


 ربما تكون اثناء عملية تنصيب البرنامج كتبت username غير exp اما كلمة السر sql فهي default اثناء تنصيب البرنامج الا لو قمت بتغييرها لذلك قم بكتابة username الذي كتبته اثناء مرحلة تنصيب البرنامج وان كنت غير متذكر فقم بازالة البرنامج ( Application only ) من علي جهازك وقم بتنصيبه مرة اخري والشاشة المرفقة توضح المرحلة التي سوف يطلب منك فيها كتابة username


----------



## ana anaa (24 يوليو 2010)

hi can u help me I want a contract agreement for construction


----------



## الكرك (25 يوليو 2010)

أريد ان اهدي الزملاء ملفpdf يحوي
Primavera Contract Manager User’s.pdf
ولكن حجمه 8 ميغا , أرجو من ذوي الخبري اخباري عن كيفية رفع الملف للمنتدى لتعم الفائدة.


----------



## Jamal (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mnmr68 (25 يوليو 2010)

وليد سليمان علي قال:


> ربما تكون اثناء عملية تنصيب البرنامج كتبت username غير exp اما كلمة السر sql فهي default اثناء تنصيب البرنامج الا لو قمت بتغييرها لذلك قم بكتابة username الذي كتبته اثناء مرحلة تنصيب البرنامج وان كنت غير متذكر فقم بازالة البرنامج ( Application only ) من علي جهازك وقم بتنصيبه مرة اخري والشاشة المرفقة توضح المرحلة التي سوف يطلب منك فيها كتابة username


 الاخ العزيز شكرا ليك لقد توصلت الي الدخول الي الملف المطلوب و لكن الصورة اللي حضرتك حاططها لتظبيطات الربط مع الريمافيرا مش واضحة و خايف ادخل بيانات غلط و تحصل مشكلة فهل ممكن شرح مفصل لخطوات الربط و كتابة كل السطور اللازم ادخالها في ملف pcmdconfig معلش هنتعبك و لكن علشان نضمن نجاح العملية و ربنا يعوضك علي مجهودك و اعذرنا لاننا مبتدئين و نحتاج الي التوضيح التفصيلي و شكرا مرة اخري


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (26 يوليو 2010)

mnmr68 قال:


> الاخ العزيز شكرا ليك لقد توصلت الي الدخول الي الملف المطلوب و لكن الصورة اللي حضرتك حاططها لتظبيطات الربط مع الريمافيرا مش واضحة و خايف ادخل بيانات غلط و تحصل مشكلة فهل ممكن شرح مفصل لخطوات الربط و كتابة كل السطور اللازم ادخالها في ملف pcmdconfig معلش هنتعبك و لكن علشان نضمن نجاح العملية و ربنا يعوضك علي مجهودك و اعذرنا لاننا مبتدئين و نحتاج الي التوضيح التفصيلي و شكرا مرة اخري


 
الآخ العزيز بعد فتح الشاشة التي تقوم بعملية الربط منها بين P6.7&CM13 قم بعمل التالي.
- اذهب الي الملف Project Managment وذلك من خلال 

Contract Management 13.0 Settings\Database\Project Management​
سوف تجد بهذا الملف مجموعة من البيانات المراد ادخالها وهي.
1-Type ويقصد بها ان تختار نوع قاعدة البيانات سواء كانت SQL أو Oracle.
2- Name وفي هذه الخانة تكتب اسم قاعدة البيانات الخاصة ببرنامج P6 وغالبا تكون PMDB
3-Host Name ويقصد به Computer Name
4-SID وهذه خاصة بقاعدة البيانات اوراكل وهذا الاسم هو service nameوهو دائما يكون ORCLكاعداد افتراضىتقوم اوراكل بانشائه الا اذا قمت بتغييره اثناء تنصيب قاعدة البيانات فعليك بكتابة الاسم الذي قمت بتغييره
5- User Name الاعداد الافتراضي هو privuser
6- Password الاعداد الافتراضي هي ايضا privuser
7- اضغط علي الزر Save Changes وتكون بذلك قد انهيت عملية الربط بفضل الله ومنته


----------



## mnmr68 (26 يوليو 2010)

وليد سليمان علي قال:


> الآخ العزيز بعد فتح الشاشة التي تقوم بعملية الربط منها بين p6.7&cm13 قم بعمل التالي.
> - اذهب الي الملف project managment وذلك من خلال
> 
> contract management 13.0 settings\database\project management​
> ...


 
الاخ العزيز وليد شكرا جدا علي مجهودك و قد قمت بادخال البيانات كما في الشرح كما قمت بادخال رقم البورت (مش عارف اذا كان هذا الرقم مظبوط و لا لا و اذاي اعرف رقم البورت اللي بتستخدمة البريمافيرا) و عند فتح مشروع جديد و محاولة الربط بينة و بين البرنامج الزمني الخاص بة بالبريمافيرا يعطي رسالة ان هذا المشروع غير مرتبط بالبريمافيرا فما سبب هذا الخطا مع العلم اني مبتدئ في برنامج الكونتراكت مانجمنت اي اني احاول تعلمة بالتدريج ارجو التوضيح و شكرا علي سعة صدرك و جعل اللة مجهودك هذا مضاعفا في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (28 يوليو 2010)

mnmr68 قال:


> الاخ العزيز وليد شكرا جدا علي مجهودك و قد قمت بادخال البيانات كما في الشرح كما قمت بادخال رقم البورت (مش عارف اذا كان هذا الرقم مظبوط و لا لا و اذاي اعرف رقم البورت اللي بتستخدمة البريمافيرا) و عند فتح مشروع جديد و محاولة الربط بينة و بين البرنامج الزمني الخاص بة بالبريمافيرا يعطي رسالة ان هذا المشروع غير مرتبط بالبريمافيرا فما سبب هذا الخطا مع العلم اني مبتدئ في برنامج الكونتراكت مانجمنت اي اني احاول تعلمة بالتدريج ارجو التوضيح و شكرا علي سعة صدرك و جعل اللة مجهودك هذا مضاعفا في ميزان حسناتك.


 رقم البورت الافتراضي في P6 هو 1521 اما اذا اردت عمل ربط ما بين P6&CM13 لأي مشروع من داخل CM13 فقم بعمل الاتي.
- قم بالوقوف علي المشروع الذي تريد عمل integration بينه وبين اي مشروع في P6 واضغط زر الفأرة الايمن ستظهر لك قائمة منسدلة اختار منها Project Settings وبعد الاختيار ستظهر لك شاشة اخري بها مجموعة من Tapes اختار منها Schedule وستجد بها قائمة مكتوب 
عليها No Schedule قم بتغييرها واختار Primavera 
-وعند اختيار Primavera ستظهر لك قائمتين واحدة لاختيار قاعدة البيانات التي تريد الربط معها في P6 والثانية لاختيار المشروع الذي تريد الربط معه داخل قاعدة البيانات تلك.
-ملاحظة هامة جدا.
هذه العملية لاتكون مفعلة الا اذا كانت عملية الربط التي قمت بعملها بين البرنامجيين صحيحة وكما قمنا بشرحها سابقا ارجو من الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## mnmr68 (28 يوليو 2010)

وليد سليمان علي قال:


> رقم البورت الافتراضي في P6 هو 1521 اما اذا اردت عمل ربط ما بين P6&CM13 لأي مشروع من داخل CM13 فقم بعمل الاتي.
> - قم بالوقوف علي المشروع الذي تريد عمل integration بينه وبين اي مشروع في P6 واضغط زر الفأرة الايمن ستظهر لك قائمة منسدلة اختار منها Project Settings وبعد الاختيار ستظهر لك شاشة اخري بها مجموعة من Tapes اختار منها Schedule وستجد بها قائمة مكتوب
> عليها No Schedule قم بتغييرها واختار Primavera
> -وعند اختيار Primavera ستظهر لك قائمتين واحدة لاختيار قاعدة البيانات التي تريد الربط معها في P6 والثانية لاختيار المشروع الذي تريد الربط معه داخل قاعدة البيانات تلك.
> ...


 الاخ العزيز وليد قمت بعمل الخطوات الشروحة و وجدت no schedule و لكن لم استطع تغييرها الي primavera لانها غير منشطة مع العلم بان بينات الربط ادخلتها كما شرحت لي و لكن لم ادخل شئ في خانة ال url ارجو المراجعة من حضرتك و الافادة كما ارجو مراجعة بيانات الربط مرة اخري م عا العلم باني دخلت رقم البورت 1521 و ايضا اليوزر و الباسورد الافتراضية privuser و ايضا ال sid كانت orcl معلش هتعبك معايا و شكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## mnmr68 (1 أغسطس 2010)

فينك اخي وليد نحتاج الي متابعتك و شكرا


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (1 أغسطس 2010)

mnmr68 قال:


> فينك اخي وليد نحتاج الي متابعتك و شكرا


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
معذرة أخي العزيز علي التأخير ولكن هذه المرة جئت لك بشيء طيب ان شاء الله وهوعن كيفية عمل الربط بين البرنامجين من خلال هذا الرابط 
http://primavera.zxlm.cn/kb/prim84441 واما عن الخانة الخاصة بالــ URL فهذه الخانة تكتب فقط اذا كنت سوف تستخدم p6 v7 Web او كما كان يسمي MyPrimavera
وهذا البرنامج يجعلك متابع لكل ما يحدث داخل P6 أو CM من خلال ما يسمي Dashboard


----------



## mnmr68 (2 أغسطس 2010)

وليد سليمان علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> معذرة أخي العزيز علي التأخير ولكن هذه المرة جئت لك بشيء طيب ان شاء الله وهوعن كيفية عمل الربط بين البرنامجين من خلال هذا الرابط
> http://primavera.zxlm.cn/kb/prim84441 واما عن الخانة الخاصة بالــ URL فهذه الخانة تكتب فقط اذا كنت سوف تستخدم p6 v7 Web او كما كان يسمي MyPrimavera
> وهذا البرنامج يجعلك متابع لكل ما يحدث داخل P6 أو CM من خلال ما يسمي Dashboard


 اخي العزيز و ليد شكرا علي المتابعة و انا قمت بتنفيذ الشرح و ادخال البيانات بصورة سليمة و لكن عملية الربط لم تتم و مش عارف اوصل للحل او المشكلة فين و لي اسستفسار كيف اعرف ال IP Address of the Project 
Management database Server لادخالة في خانة ال HOST NAME بدلا من ادخال اسم الكمبيوتر لعل يكون هذا هو الحل و اسف لكثرة ازعاجك


----------



## abbcdd (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رسالة خطأ أثناء التنزيل والتفاصيل داخل الملف : CMAdminConfig.txt*

الأخ : وليد المحترم

أنا وأثناء تنزيل البرنامج أتلقى رسالة خطأ تفيد بأن أقرأ محتوى الملف المسمى : (CMAdminConfig.txt)

وإليك محتواه :

Begin
com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerException: Invalid object name 'ADMIN_CONFIG'.
at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerException.makeFromDatabaseError(SQLServerException.java:196)
at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerStatement.getNextResult(SQLServerStatement.java:1454)
at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerPreparedStatement.doExecutePreparedStatement(SQLServerPreparedStatement.java:388)
at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerPreparedStatement$PrepStmtExecCmd.doExecute(SQLServerPreparedStatement.java:338)
at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.TDSCommand.execute(IOBuffer.java:4026)
at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerConnection.executeCommand(SQLServerConnection.java:1416)
at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerStatement.executeCommand(SQLServerStatement.java:185)
at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerStatement.executeStatement(SQLServerStatement.java:160)
at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerPreparedStatement.executeQuery(SQLServerPreparedStatement.java:281)
at com.primavera.a.b.b.a(Unknown Source)
at com.primavera.a.b.b.a(Unknown Source)
at com.primavera.admintool.AdminApp.main(Unknown Source)
End

أرجو إبداء رأيك حيال ذلك ؟
وشكراً لك سلفاً .


----------



## mnmr68 (7 أغسطس 2010)

اخونا وليد نحتاج لمداخلاتك حيث انها مفيدة لنا جميعا فنرجو منك المتابعة و ناسف اذا كنت بنزعجك و كل سنة و حضرتك طيب بمناسبة قرب قدوم شهر رمضان الكريم!!!


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (7 أغسطس 2010)

mnmr68 قال:


> اخي العزيز و ليد شكرا علي المتابعة و انا قمت بتنفيذ الشرح و ادخال البيانات بصورة سليمة و لكن عملية الربط لم تتم و مش عارف اوصل للحل او المشكلة فين و لي اسستفسار كيف اعرف ال IP Address of the Project
> Management database Server لادخالة في خانة ال HOST NAME بدلا من ادخال اسم الكمبيوتر لعل يكون هذا هو الحل و اسف لكثرة ازعاجك


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخي الكريم كان والله بودي ان تتم العملية بنجاح ولكن انا لا اعرف ما هو نوع الخطأ عندك هل هو
خاص بخطأ اثناء تنصيب CM13 او اي سبب اخر اما بالنسبة IP Address فأرجو منك التوضيح وماذا تقصد بوضعه مكان host name حيث ان هذه الخانة يوضع بها اسم machine الذي تم تنصيب SQL عليها وارجو منك ارسال صورة من الشاشة التي قمت بكتابة بيانات الربط خلالها


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (7 أغسطس 2010)

abbcdd قال:


> الأخ : وليد المحترم
> 
> أنا وأثناء تنزيل البرنامج أتلقى رسالة خطأ تفيد بأن أقرأ محتوى الملف المسمى : (CMAdminConfig.txt)
> 
> ...


 
أخي الكريم
أرجو منك ارسال snap shot لهذا الخطأ لكي اتعرف في اي مرحلة يظهر لك هذا الخطأ اثناء عملية تنصيب البرنامج


----------



## mnmr68 (7 أغسطس 2010)

وليد سليمان علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أخي الكريم كان والله بودي ان تتم العملية بنجاح ولكن انا لا اعرف ما هو نوع الخطأ عندك هل هو
> خاص بخطأ اثناء تنصيب CM13 او اي سبب اخر اما بالنسبة IP Address فأرجو منك التوضيح وماذا تقصد بوضعه مكان host name حيث ان هذه الخانة يوضع بها اسم machine الذي تم تنصيب SQL عليها وارجو منك ارسال صورة من الشاشة التي قمت بكتابة بيانات الربط خلالها


 
اليك صورة من شاشة ادخال البيانات مع العلم باني قمت بتسطيب بريمافيرا 6.1 sql ثم قمت بعمل ابديت لها ببريمافير 6.7 اوراكل و بعد ذلك قمت بتسطيب الكونتراكت مانجمت و عمل عملية الربط و شكرا


----------



## abbcdd (8 أغسطس 2010)

أخي وليد المحترم

لقد تم حل المشكلة السابقة وأنشأت عدد 2 قاعدة بيانات الأولى بإسم cmproj والثانية بإسم expadmin وبشكل صحيح هذه المرة ولله الحمد .

ولكن وبعد إكمال عملية التنصيب وسواء أكان الإخيار لـ الـ jboss domain أو الـ weblogic domain لا تظهر أي أيقونة لتشغيل البرنامج على سطح المكتب ولا يتم تنزيل ملف تنفيذي أستطيع تشغيل البرنامج من خلاله مع العلم بأن عملية تنصيب البرنامج تجري بشكل صحيح روتيني إلى الآخر ، وكذلك قمت بقراءة ملفات ال بي دي إف المرفقة بعناية وتم تطبيق مابداخلها من تعليمات.

وعند إنزال البرنامج بإختيار stand alone فعلى العكس تظهر عدد 2 أيقونة على سطح المكتب واحدة لل admin والثانية لل user العادي ، ولكنك ذكرت أن الأفضل webserver ، مع ملاحظة أن البرنامج لايعمل عندها بعد إدخال كلمة السر وإسم المستخدم : expadmin حيث تظهر شاشة إعادة الإدخال لكلمة السر والمستخدم ثانية دون أي رسالة خطأ وهكذا ...

عموماً أستبشر خيراً بردك على إستفساري هذا إن أمكن.

وشكراً جزيلاً لك​


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم
أود توضيح ان اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر الافتراضية ليس لها علاقة بتنصيب البرنامج علي standalone او webserver حيث ان اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر للمستخدم العادي هي exp وذلك لكلا من standalone او webserver واما اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر للــ Admin هي expadmin اما عن عدم وجود ايقونات علي سطح المكتب في حالة تنصيب البرنامج webserver لان الهدف الاساسي من هذا الاختيار ان يستخدم البرنامج مجموعة من المستخدمين من اخلال اجهزتهم الشخصية ويتم عمل ربط ما بين هذه الاجهزة و server عن طريق network اما اذا قمت بتنصيب البرنامج علي جهازك الشخصي وقمت باختيار webserver فيمكن كتابة الـ URL للبرنامج كالتالي وهي .
للمستخدم العادي (User)
http://localhost:6666/exponline/logon.jsp
و6666 هو البورت الذي كتبته اثناء تنصيب البرنامج الا ان تكون كتبت بورت اخر
(ِAdminstrators)
http://localhost:6666/exponline/adminlogon.jsp


----------



## mnmr68 (9 أغسطس 2010)

mnmr68 قال:


> اليك صورة من شاشة ادخال البيانات مع العلم باني قمت بتسطيب بريمافيرا 6.1 sql ثم قمت بعمل ابديت لها ببريمافير 6.7 اوراكل و بعد ذلك قمت بتسطيب الكونتراكت مانجمت و عمل عملية الربط و شكرا


 اخي و ليد اين ردك علي مشكلتي لقد ارفقت لك الصورة المطلوبة و شكراو كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (9 أغسطس 2010)

mnmr68 قال:


> اخي و ليد اين ردك علي مشكلتي لقد ارفقت لك الصورة المطلوبة و شكراو كل عام و انتم بخير


أخي الكريم انا لم اترك الرد عليك ولكن ابحث عن سبب هذه المشكلة حيث ان البيانات التي ارسلتها صحيحة اذا كانت هي نفس البيانات التي ادخلتها اثناء تنصيب البرنامج وتنصيب قاعدة بيانات الاوركل فمعذرة اخي الكريم اني غير مطلع بشكل كامل علي عملية تنصيب البرنامج وقاعدة البيانات عندك لذلك لا استطيع تحديد اين المشكلة بالضبط لذلك اذا كان لديك اي مهندس it بشركتك او صديق لك فاجعله يساعدك علي مراجعة مراحل عملية تنصيب البرنامج وقاعدة البيانات ونأسف علي عدم مقدرتنا علي مساعدتك


----------



## mnmr68 (9 أغسطس 2010)

وليد سليمان علي قال:


> أخي الكريم انا لم اترك الرد عليك ولكن ابحث عن سبب هذه المشكلة حيث ان البيانات التي ارسلتها صحيحة اذا كانت هي نفس البيانات التي ادخلتها اثناء تنصيب البرنامج وتنصيب قاعدة بيانات الاوركل فمعذرة اخي الكريم اني غير مطلع بشكل كامل علي عملية تنصيب البرنامج وقاعدة البيانات عندك لذلك لا استطيع تحديد اين المشكلة بالضبط لذلك اذا كان لديك اي مهندس it بشركتك او صديق لك فاجعله يساعدك علي مراجعة مراحل عملية تنصيب البرنامج وقاعدة البيانات ونأسف علي عدم مقدرتنا علي مساعدتك


 
شكرا علي المتابعة و الاهتمام و لك تحياتي و رمضان كريم!!!


----------



## abbcdd (10 أغسطس 2010)

أخي وليد المحترم

لقد تم حل كافة المشاكل السابقة بخصوص تنصيب الـ CM13 ولله الحمد.

أخي العزيز :

أود أن أسألك سؤالاً عن عملية الربط بين الـ CM13 و الـ P6V7 ، فالمشكلة هي أنني لا أجد الخيار No Schedule مفعلاً عن الدخول إلى Schedule Tab ، مع العلم أنني نصبت الـ P6V7 على sql server instance مختلفة عن الـ Instance المنصب عليها الـ CM13 فالأولى على : my-pc\primavera والثانية على : my-pc\sqlexpress ، ولا أدري هل لا ضير من ذلك ، أم الأفضل التنصيب على instance واحد

- على كل حال مرفق صورة من تفاصيل عملية الربط ، أرجو الإضطلاع والبيان إن أمكن؟

وشكراً جزيلاً لك.


----------



## fadi19741975 (17 أغسطس 2010)

i went to the e-delivery, and they are asking for a password in order to download the software
where can i get it from
thank you all you are doing a great job
and please if anyone have a book on Primavera contract manager training or even expedition training please post or send me a link
thank you


----------



## sameh79 (23 أغسطس 2010)

أخي العزيز ، شكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع ولكن لا أستطيع تحميل البرنامج ، فهل من الممكن أن تضع لينك مباشر للتحميح وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## essa2000eg (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم وليد جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك وبصراحة معلومات ممتازة 

لى استفسار بسيط لو موجود عندك كتب شرح للبرنامج واستخدامه بالعربى والانجليزى اتمنى ان تثرى بها المشاكات حتى يصبح هذا الموضوع متكامل باذن الله ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## foratfaris (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ وليد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لمست من خلا ل هذا الموضوع وحبك للافادة ...
قمت بتحميل البرنامج من الموقع الا انني لم استطع تنصيبه ..
واعتقد ان اي واحد سيواجه نفس المشكلة 
كمرحلة أولى
اقترح على حضرتك انشاء ملف مدعم بالصور عن مراحل التنصيب ... مثل الملف الذي قام بتجهيزه المهندس عياد ..لتصبح الفائدة عامة (ملف اكسل +صور (prt Sc +برنامج الرسام ))... لتعم الفائدة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81786.html


----------



## ايهاب مياله (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*صعوبة في التنزيل*

السيد وليد كل عام وانت بخير
انني وجدت صعوبة في تنزيل البرنامج وحاولت عدت مرات ولم استطع فتح البرنامج ارجو من حضرتكم عمل صور لتنزيل البرنامج مثل ما ذكر الاخ في الرد السابق مع الشكر الجزيل لتعاونك 
المشكلة لدي لا استطع الدخول على البرنامج بعد التنزيل ادخل اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر دون فائدة .

ارجو منك المساعدة والشكر الجزيل لحسن التعاون


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (19 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا عندي نفس المشاكل


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## Jamal (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## foratfaris (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ما زلنا بانتظار مشاركة الاخ وليد حاج علي


----------



## mohey52511 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*المهندس المحترم وليـــــــــــد
تحية طيبة وبعد
انني وجدت صعوبة في تثبيت البرنامج وحاولت عدت مرات علما بأنى مستخدم ويندوز 7 ولم استطع فتح البرنامج ارجو من حضرتكم التفضل بارسال او شرح طريقة التثبيت خطوة خطوة.
آسف على تعبك ..... ولكنى حاولت مرارا وتكرارا ولم اجد منفعة.

شكراً لاهتمامكم

ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

ارجو منك المساعدة
الشكر والتقدير الجزيل لحسن التعاون*


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الاعزاء اود ان اوضح ان تنصيب برنامج Contract Manager يختلف تماما عن تنصيب برنامج P6 حيث ان له طرق تنصيب بتختلف بإختلاف الاصدار وكذلك تختلف بإختلاف قاعدة البيانات التي توجد علي جهازك وايضا هل ستقوم بتنصيب البرنامج Standalon أو Webserver وقد تقابلك بعض المعوقات نتيجة لنوع اصدار الويندوز علي جهازك وللعلم هذا البرنامج مشاكله كثيرة جدا اثناء التنصيب وانا لست مهندس IT ولكن سأحاول جاهدا أن ارد علي استفسارتكم علي حدود علمي لذلك ارفق ملفين قد ارفقتهم في بداية المشاركة وهما كيفية تنصيب البرنامج علي SQL أو Oracle وكل ملف يشرح طريقة تنصيب مختلفة علي حسب ما ذكرنا سابقا واود من اخواني المهندسين ان يستعينوا باي مهندس IT سواء كان صديقا او يعمل بنفس شركتك حيث انه سيكون ملم بأمور كثيرة
ملاحظات.
الملفين المرفقين لاصدار CM13
البرنامج ينصب علي ويندوز 7 بدون مشاكل
اي مشكلة تقابلك اثناء التنصيب بعد قرءاة الملفات المرفقة يرجي ارسال صورة من المشكله وإن شاء الله سأحول جاهدا للرد عليها​


----------



## mohey52511 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس وليد
اريد شرحا بسيطا عن انشاء قاعدتى البيانات (cmdemo / EXPADMIN) على sql 2005
اثناء المحاولة تظهر رسالة بمشكلة فى tcp\ip
برجاء النظر الى المرفقات

شكراً لمجهودك العظيم
ونرجو منكم سعة صدركم


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

mohey52511 قال:


> المهندس وليد
> اريد شرحا بسيطا عن انشاء قاعدتى البيانات (cmdemo / EXPADMIN) على sql 2005
> اثناء المحاولة تظهر رسالة بمشكلة فى tcp\ip
> برجاء النظر الى المرفقات
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم يرجي تصفح المشاركة ادناه للأخ المهندس أبو أسامة فقد اجاب عما تريد ان تستفسر عنه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t226750.html​وأرجو من الله أن تكون بها بغيتك​


----------



## alyflowery (8 يناير 2011)

الرجاء ياخى العزيز شرح طريقة التسطيب بالترتيب 
ولك خالص الشكر


----------



## alyflowery (10 يناير 2011)

ارجو توضيح طريقة عمل الربط من بين البريمفايرا 7 وال Contract Management13 
وهل من المكن ايضا ان تكون tract Management13 stand alone


----------



## hezzat (17 يوليو 2011)

عندى مشكلة وهى كيف يتم ربط contract manager مع primavera p6v8 حيث لاتظهر رابط البريمافيرا فى schedule tab الموجود فى contract manager .


----------



## elbobsameh (7 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من السيد / وليد جزاه الله كل الخير 
ان يقوم برفع فيديو شرح عمل البرنامج ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## elbobsameh (11 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=192489&page=9#ixzz1gCXJXWka


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من السيد / وليد جزاه الله كل الخير 
ان يقوم برفع فيديو شرح عمل البرنامج ولكم جزيل الشكر*​

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو يا استاذ / وليد افادتى فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## elbobsameh (13 ديسمبر 2011)

وليد سليمان علي قال:


> برنامج Primavera contract manager باختصار هو عبارة عن برنامج لادارة جميع الوثائق الخاصة بالمشروع سواء هذه الوثائق عبارة عن رسومات اثناء مرحلة التصميم وكذلك ادارة مراسلات المشروع الصادرة والواردة ويقوم بعمل تحليل للتكلفة وايضا يقوم بعمل ادارة شاملة لجميع المواد الموردة للموقع والذي يتميز به البرنامج عن اي برنامج اخر انه يقوم بعمل ربط بين جميع الامور السابقة واظهارها في شكل تقارير باسلوب سهل وبسيط اما عن برنامج Primavera Contract فلم اقوم بالعمل عليه ولكن يمكنك بالاطلاع عليه من خلال موقع اوركل.


 ممكن شرح 
*[FONT=Arial,Bold][FONT=Arial,Bold]Primavera Contract Management
Rel 13​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Bold][FONT=Arial,Bold]​*[/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## dica1011 (21 يناير 2012)

مهندسى العزيز سجلت فى موقع اوراكل بريمافيرا فبرجاء التكرم وتوضيح من اى مكان اتمكن من تحميل برنامجcm 13 واشكرك مقدما فبرجاء وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك باذن اللة


----------



## tamer8111976 (17 مارس 2013)

اخواني عند اعداد قواعد البيانات لبرنامج Primavera Contract Management v13.1 تظهر لي الرسالة الاتية
Error in Load data from datasource SAMPLE:expadm_cm.zip : DatabaseToolException (Value not of a valid date string. Type is YYYY-MM-DD HH:mm:ss.s)
يا ريت اي حد من الاخوة الافاضل يقول لي ايه سبب المشكلة و طريقة الحل


----------

